
Advices on Writing Blog Posts - nfrankel
https://blog.frankel.ch/advices-writing-blog-posts/
======
uniqueid
Considering the topic is 'writing advice', the prominent spelling error in the
title is unfortunate.

~~~
nfrankel
I am not a native speaker, but I consider my level of English pretty good.
Still, I don't see the error.

Would you mind being more precise?

~~~
uniqueid
[https://jakubmarian.com/advice-or-advices-singular-or-
plural](https://jakubmarian.com/advice-or-advices-singular-or-plural)

